# Beefheart



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

I feed my large (5-6 inch) red-bellies beefheart and they loved it! Just wondering if my 1-2 ich spilo will also accept it as a main food source. I want to use it on him primarily because it will help him grow faster (right??). Thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I wouldnt just feed them one item, Mix it up, have a bunch of main foods for better results and no chance of indigestion.
Blood worms would probally be a nice meal for it now :smile: and some brineshrimp


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes, varieties are always essential to your Ps. It will help with diets and nutrition wise, plus it wont just let them get used to just one kind of food.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ncith said:


> I feed my large (5-6 inch) red-bellies beefheart and they loved it! Just wondering if my 1-2 ich spilo will also accept it as a main food source. I want to use it on him primarily because it will help him grow faster (right??). Thanks


 while he is 2" try and get him used to pellets.alot of people have a hard time when get bigger


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> while he is 2" try and get him used to pellets.alot of people have a hard time when get bigger


 you said it... plus they are cheaper and will provide much needed nutrition


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

To answer your original question, Yes, your spilos should take the beef heart. Mine have.

~Dj


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Beefheart is very good and if you can keep it as a main food source then go ahead. Other foods can have parasites like feeders and mice. If they will eat pellets then I would add that too. Remember in the wild they mainly eat flesh but a few algae wafer here and there would do them right.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well it will take some getting use to but if he wont eat for a couple of days he will then get hungry and have no other choice to eat it then he will like it. The food I find any fish goes crazy for is shrimp


----------

